# Will anyone take my army off my hands before I try and paint all of it?(orks)



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

*Pictures of the ork army up today*

Ok. For everyone who thinks that this is a new post, thankfully, I figured out how to edit. Anyway, today I'll finally try and get some pictures up of my army.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that it would help for you to tell us what all is in your army?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

300 boyz
5 Warbosses
4 Big Meks(custom 1 on bike)
50 Nobz
2 Trukks( 1 unassembled)
15 Deffkoptas
15 Kommandos(10 custom)
Ghazghkull
Baddruk and 20 Flash gitz(Baddruk is very well painted, 19 cuatom Flash Gitz made from boyz)
15 Lootas(2 meks)
20 Grots
10 Tankbustas( 5 custom)


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

What do you think you want for it?

I guess that you could total up the retail price and apply a discount. 

Or try to sell it off in pieces. With all that you have it might be a steep price to get someone to buy it all at once, but spread out over a few months "plasti-crack" allowance it might be do-able.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I understand. All together its *worth* about $1700. I was asking for about $575- $650,about $1000 off retail. If I paint all of this as well as I painted Kaptain Baddruk then I will try and sell all of it for around $1,000.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have to ask...why are you selling your army if you like orks?


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Its too much. I just want to start over again.


----------



## Joshawa (Jul 15, 2010)

Perusing the Trade board I have seen about 5 separate posts about this army but you have still not posted any pictures. If some of these units are highly modified versions of other models you have to post some pictures before people will even consider buying anything from you. Please post up some pictures of this army, it seems like you have a huge lot of orks but you are generating little to no interest because we have not seen them yet. 

As a fellow Ork player I am always interested in ork listings especially if the the seller is willing to part them out and sell unit separately. Also I highly advise against painting the units if you are planning on selling them. Regardless of how well something is painted, 99% of the time I will be giving them a DOT-3 bath.

So in summary, instead of making more threads about this army just post some pictures so we can actually see what your talking about.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

In my opinion, this guy is ether trolling, or attempting to rip people off. Just a thought.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm not trying to rip people off. I just haven't got any pictures up yet. I'm really sorry, I'm going to try and get some up tommorrow. Would you like to see the whole army, or just units? And Entai, I'm not out to do any harm. Plus, I never to rip people off. I have more moral values than that.


----------



## Entai (Mar 21, 2011)

Then all I have to say is stick to one thread. If you don't get any replies, don't keep making new ones. It's spam, and annoying.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok, sorry. I really appreciate all of your help. I'm new to this kind of stuff.


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

Finally I have pictures for my army.


----------

